# [SOLVED] Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there. I have a Logitech M215 Wireless Mouse that I've been using for about 2-2.5 years now. I had changed it's receiver to the unifying one that came with my keyboard (I forget what keyboard :blush for about a half a year or so. Then I had changed it back to the original one using Logitech Connect. Ever since I changed back to the original one, it's been acting quirky. It randomly disconnects from comp, and when I try to reconnect it, it disconnects again; it takes a few tries 'till it finally reconnects. I had the original receiver in the mouse the entire time I wasn't using it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*



CATSr2 said:


> Hi there. I have a Logitech M215 Wireless Mouse that I've been using for about 2-2.5 years now. I had changed it's receiver to the unifying one that came with my keyboard (I forget what keyboard :blush for about a half a year or so. Then I had changed it back to the original one using Logitech Connect. Ever since I changed back to the original one, it's been acting quirky. It randomly disconnects from comp, and when I try to reconnect it, it disconnects again; it takes a few tries 'till it finally reconnects. I had the original receiver in the mouse the entire time I wasn't using it. Any help is greatly appreciated.


UPDATE: I have a screen capt. of an error message that popped up when the mouse disconnected a few mins ago. (the bubble disappears before I can click it using my trackpad.)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

Test in another PC. That will determine a PC or mouse/receiver issue.

It could be the mouse, the receiver, receiver location or a USB issue.

I know with my new case, if I plug the receiver (one of those short units about 1" long) into the back of my case, the signal is blocked by my case and it continiously disconnects/connects. I ended up using a USB extension cable and placing the receiver under my desk (keyboard tray is under the desktop) in front of the keyboard tray with velcro.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

Oops! Sorry about the late reply, I was distracted with VBS :blush:

Anyways, I don't currently have the ability to test it in another machine. That opportunity should come either later tonight, or tomorrow morning. I'll let you know what happens then.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

I tested it on my build and it does the same thing. Hopefully you can give me some advise.

(just so we're clear: I use this mouse primarily with my laptop. I tested all usb ports and they all work just fine.)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

If the same issue occurs on two different PC's, the device (ie: receiver) is faulty. Time for a new mouse.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

I can use it on the unifying receivers just fine. But when I switched it back to the original, it was faulty. I refuse to buy a new mouse. Is there any other options that we can explore?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

Sure, use the unifying receivers. You already determined the original receiver is bad. There isn't anything that you can do on the PC to resolve the receiver not working properly.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

Well it looks like I can buy a replacement. Unfortunately I can't find it anywhere else but here: Spare Parts Store

Scroll to where it says: *Receiver, M215 and M305*


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

I would simply buy a new one: Logitech Wireless Mouse M215 - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Logitech M215 randomly disconnects.*

*sigh 
Looks like I don't have a choice :/ Thanks for your help


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Never mind! I found a unifying receiver that will work with my mouse for only $11 bucks!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

disregard


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Disregard what?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I removed my reply.

You posted a UK link, so I responded with a UK link. But you are in the US, so they were both rather irrelevant. In any case, according to logitech it works with any unifying receiver (as noted on most of the new models) of the same type (and as you already know as you were using one). The Logitech unifying receiver is I believe $10, but I didn't save the link.


----------



## CATSr2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh. I actually didn't know it was a UK link. But at any rate, it's gonna work. But thanks again for your help.


----------

